# Arnold sculpture



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

Was surfing the webz and found this neat series of pics of Arnold art.

The sculptor took a bust from T3 (Arnold age 56) and used it to create a T1 bust (Arnold age 37).






This was the T3 bust the artist had to work with -- what he described as a "laser scan bust".

And this is what he created:


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

In Terminator (1984), the first movie in the Terminator series, Arnold Schwarzenegger wears Gargoyles ANSI Classics sunglasses.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 29, 2011)

saweet man! gotta love Arnold


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 29, 2011)

how much of the mold? and man the glasses are pricey


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> saweet man! gotta love Arnold



I know, right? That stuff is cool as sh1t! lol



TJTJ said:


> how much of the mold? and man the glasses are pricey



Saw the glasses for $80. The pics are from a fan site somewhere. They were arguing in a thread about the artist was ripping off whoever made the T3 bust or sculpture, that he didn't have the rights to reproduce the art even though he altered it.

Guess it would be like someone taking the body of a Corvette, tweaking it a little bit, and then re-selling it as his own design. 

Still, cool as ****.

Have seen statues and busts going for $500. There's a life-size Terminator cyborg out there for, like, five THOUSAND! 

Will Google...


----------



## Curt James (Dec 29, 2011)

*Results for terminator - Sideshow Collectibles, Inc. - Search Results*

Zoinks!

One penny shy of *SIX *grand! 

*T-800 Endoskeleton Life-Size Figure - Sideshow Collectibles*


----------

